# I'm Your Captain - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Grand Funk Railroad classic: a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.......thanks for watching! 

[YOUTUBE]a3OmFOyH-JI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Dale, it's always been one of my favourites.

Brian


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Reminds me of a close friend who also happened to be the bass player in the band I was playing in 20 years ago. He sang and played this song really well. Unfortunately he passed away last year at the ripe age of 55.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Brian - thanks so much for the kind post and giving your time to check it out......hope all is good!

Chito - the bass really makes this tune doesn't it and my sincere sympathy for the loss of a friend, musicial friend. This year claimed two for me, both in their early 50's.

dale


----------

